# Je me suis vu(e) confier



## Micia93

Bonjour à tous 

Je suis une fille et j'ai un affreux doute : "je me suis vu*e* confier une mission" ou "je me suis vu confier une mission"?
J'ai toujours des problèmes avec les pronominaux 

Merci de votre aide précieuse!


----------



## aider

vu


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Cela dépend.
De qui a confié la mission en question !

Si c'est toi, alors il faut faire l'accord "je me suis vue confier" (parce que "j'ai vu moi-même confier..." = COD, ce qui implique l'accord habituel)

Et si c'est quelqu'un d'autre, alors c'est à toi que la mission a été confiée, et il s'agit dans ce cas d'un COI, ce qui rendrait l'accord fautif.


----------



## aider

On peut se confier une mission à soi-même, mais quand même pas se voir soi-même se confier une mission à soi-même, non ?

Ou bien, j'ai mal compris...


----------



## Micia93

Merci à tous les deux. Disons que c'est une formule un peu ampoulée : c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui m'a confié cette mission, mais c'est un peu comme si je me dédoublais en fait : je me vois en train de me faire confier cette mission. Donc "vue"?


----------



## snarkhunter

aider said:


> On peut se confier une mission à soi-même, mais quand même pas se voir soi-même se confier une mission à soi-même, non ?


... Le cas "par soi-même, à soi-même" est une _particularité si particulière_ que je ne l'avais pas prise en considération !

Mais, dans ce cas, la (... ou "une certaine") logique grammaticale voudrait que l'on écrive plutôt "je me suis vue me confier...", et l'on retomberait alors dans l'un des deux cas déjà bien identifiés.



Micia93 said:


> je me vois en train de me faire confier cette mission. Donc "vue"?


... Quel dommage : tu avais pourtant une chance sur deux !


----------



## aider

Vous voulez dire : "Je me suis vu*e* confier (confiant) une mission à mon employé Jean" si je comprends bien.

Mais, en dehors d'un rêve ou d'un état second, dans quel cas de figure peut-on réellement parler ainsi ? "Je me suis vu*e* mourir lorsque le train a percuté notre voiture." ; "Je me suis vu*e* acheter des courgettes"

Evidemment, avec d'autres verbes, c'est plus parlant :"Je me suis imaginé*e* donnant la main à ce bel homme".


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui (pour la première remarque). Mais "non" sur l'observation qui la suit. Il n'est en aucun cas nécessaire de recourir au rêve pour légitimer ce genre de construction : la simple _prise de conscience de soi_ suffit amplement, et elle est un phénomène très ordinaire.


----------



## tilt

Pour faire simple (enfin, il me semble)...

La question est de savoir ce qui a été vu.

 Si c'est moi en train de confier qqch (peu importe à qui), alors il faut écrire _Je me suis vue..._
 Si c'est le fait de me confier qqch, alors il faut écrire _Je me suis vu...

_


Micia93 said:


> Je *me *vois en train de *me faire *confier cette mission.


Dans ce cas, le sens est différent et pour mettre _vue _au féminin, il faut écrire _Je *me *suis vue *me faire *confier..._


----------



## snarkhunter

tilt said:


> La question est de savoir ce qui a été vu.


... Et moi, je dirais qu'elle est plutôt de savoir _*qui* a confié_ !


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Micia ! Bonjour à tous !

La règle de l'accord éventuel du participe passé avec s_e voir _est rappelée de façon simple et est bien exemplifiée par l'Académie française :



> *"Avec se voir, l’accord du participe passé se fait si le sujet de se voir est aussi le sujet de l’infinitif *qui suit : _Ils se sont vu accorder des congés_ (_on leur a accordé des congés_) mais _Ils se sont vus accorder des congés à tous les employés_ (_ils ont accordé des congés à leurs employés_)."



Conclusion : dans le cas où l'on t'a confié une mission, le participe passé doit rester invariable :_ Je me suis *vu* confier une mission _(bien que tu sois une fille !). En effet, le sujet de _se voir _n'est pas le sujet de_ confier_, puisque, dans ce cas, ce n'est pas toi qui a fait l'action de confier.


----------



## Micia93

aider said:


> Vous voulez dire : "Je me suis vu*e* confier (confiant) une mission à mon employé Jean" si je comprends bien. Non, c'est l'inverse : on m'a confié une mission comme je l'ai dit dans mon post 5
> 
> Mais, en dehors d'un rêve ou d'un état second, dans quel cas de figure peut-on réellement parler ainsi ? "Je me suis vu*e* mourir lorsque le train a percuté notre voiture." ; "Je me suis vu*e* acheter des courgettes" J'ai peut-être l'esprit bizarre, mais ça ne me choque pas
> 
> Evidemment, avec d'autres verbes, c'est plus parlant :"Je me suis imaginé*e* donnant la main à ce bel homme". Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça marcherait avec "s'imaginer" et non pas "se voir"


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Micia,

Avais-tu vu ce *long fil*? (surtout à partir du post 20).   Tu y trouveras entre-autres la règle que Roméo31 a mentionnée plus haut.

Mais comme je l'ai écrit dans le fil en question, je préfère de loin la forme active : _On m'a confié une mission._

Je mets le premier paragraphe de *l'article du HEC * que j'avais mis en lien au post 30 : 





> L'abus du verbe _*se voir*_ n'est qu'un symptôme, fort inquiétant en lui-même, d'un phénomène plus large, celui de l'utilisation exagérée de la voix passive. En effet, pourquoi dire les choses simplement, clairement, en empruntant la voix active quand on peut écrire de façon pseudo-savante, compliquée et alambiquée en utilisant la lourde voix passive?


----------



## aider

_"__Ils se sont vus accorder des congés à tous les employés_ (_= ils ont accordé des congés à leurs employés_)."

Je me vois vous répondre sur le forum ; je me suis vu(e) donner la charité à un mendiant ; elle s'est vue emballer les cadeaux de Noël ; Annie s'est vue entrer dans le stade ; Maryse s'est vue épouser Marc...

Excusez-moi, mais ça ne passe pas chez moi : cet usage est si marginal (avec le verbe VOIR et le risque de confusion) que je ne me vois pas adhérer à votre thèse, sauf sous forme négative.

L'exemple de l'Académie française est purement livresque, à l'instar du célèbre "My t... is r..." que personne n'a jamais prononcé.

En revanche, avec "imaginer", "penser", etc *et à supposer que le contexte l'exige*, d'accord, c'est-à-dire que le sujet ne réalise pas l'action, mais se limite à la vivre dans son esprit.

Je ne suis pas un béni-oui-oui de la langue française !


----------



## Roméo31

L'Académie française ne se borne pas à donner un exemple : elle rappelle la règle traditionnelle qui est enseignée. Ensuite, que l'on considère que cette règle est fondée ou non, c'est une autre affaire ! Par ex., J. Hanse lui-même critique la règle de l'accord du participe passé suivi d'un infinitif, mais il conclut qu'aussi longtemps que la règle n'aura pas changé (sous l'effet d'un bon usage contraire),  il faut la respecter.


----------



## aider

Dans mon esprit, la phrase :  					_"__Ils se sont vus accorder des congés à tous les employés_ (_= ils ont accordé des congés à leurs employés_)" est 100% correcte sur le plan de la langue.

C'est simplement une ineptie profonde d'obliger ses interlocuteurs à faire des efforts disproportionnés de compréhension — surtout ici vu le risque de confusion avec _Ils se sont vu accorder des congés_ (_on leur a accordé des congés_).

Cette ineptie est, comme beaucoup d'inepties, inutile : qu'est-ce qui empêche de dire :_ "__Ils ont accordé des congés à tous les employés_" si ce n'est le "scepticisme morose" vis-à-vis d'un langage direct.

C'est bien ce que vous avez écrit ci-dessus au "post" #16, c'est du grand Roméo31 : vous n'avez jamais été aussi grand que dans cette synthèse (je le dis sincèrement).


----------



## Nicomon

aider said:


> [...] qu'est-ce qui empêche de dire :_ "__Ils ont accordé des congés à tous les employés_" [...].


  Bien d'accord.  À cet effet, je t'invite à lire ou relire la deuxième phrase de la citation que j'ai mise au post 14.  L'article dénonce l'usage abusif de_  « _se voir + verbe ». 

En court, ce serait : _Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué? _
Pourquoi dire :  _Il a reçu une médaille_   quand on peut dire : _ Il s'est vu remettre une médaille ? _

 La règle : « Le participe passé du verbe _se voir_, suivi de l'infinitif, s'accorde en genre et en nombre si le sujet de se voir est aussi le sujet de l'infinitif »  est assez simple. 
 Même sujet :  On accorde   /  Deux sujets :  On n'accorde pas

_Je me suis vu / Elle s'est vu confier une mission_.   « Je / Elle » ne fait pas l'action de « confier »... on n'accorde pas.
 Mais passif pour passif - bien que je ne le recommanderais pas - ma foi je préfère :  _ Une mission m'a/ lui a été confiée._ 
 Sinon je dis (comme je l'ai écrit plus haut) :  _On m'a / lui a confié une mission.

_En clair, à part pour les exercices de grammaire, je ne vois pas moi non plus l'intérêt de dire ou écrire « se voir  + verbe ».


----------



## aider

Cela donnerait : "Je me suis vu(e) me rendre à la mairie de Poitiers où je me me suis vu(e) entendre dire que le document que je m'étais vu(e) remplir la veille n'était pas le bon."

"vu entendre dire" : il faut le faire !


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> .
> ._Je me suis vu / Elle s'est vu confier une mission_.   « Je / Elle » ne fait pas l'action de « confier »... on n'accorde pas.
> Mais passif pour passif - bien que je ne le recommanderais pas - ma foi je préfère :  _ Une mission m'a/ lui a été confiée._
> Sinon je dis (comme je l'ai écrit plus haut) :  _On m'a / lui a confié une mission.
> 
> _En clair, à part pour les exercices de grammaire, je ne vois pas moi non plus l'intérêt de dire ou écrire « se voir  + verbe ».


L'intérêt, à mon sens, est de mettre le sujet qui subit l'action en tête de phrase, et donc d'insister sur la personne sur qui s'exerce le préjudice, qui a l'honneur de, la responsabilité de, etc.
En effet, puisqu'il n'est pas possible de dire "*j'ai été confié cette mission", la construction avec "se voir" résout le problème.


----------



## aider

Justement, je crois que là vous tombez dans le panneau de cette "horreur" : "J'ai été confié cette mission"/"Je me suis vu confier cette mission"/ "Cette mission *m'a été confiée*" dans le sens qu'elle vous a été confiée *par un tiers* ne nous pose aucun problème !

Et "vu" ne s'accorderait pas avec le sujet féminin ===> VU

Ou alors, j'ai Alzheimer...

PS A noter qu'on pourra toujours écrire ou dire : "Il m'a été confié..." ou "J'ai été honoré, etc."


----------



## Reynald

Regardez plutôt à quoi je réponds, vous me parlez d'autre chose.
La construction _Paul s'est vu offrir des fleurs _(= on a offert des fleurs à Paul) n'est pas une horreur pour moi, mais une façon de construire une phrase passive quand le verbe ne le permet pas, de transformer le complément second en sujet, et donc de le mettre en relief. 

L'autre cas, celui auquel vous faites allusion, n'est pas plus horrible (pour moi, toujours) quand on emploie cette construction quand elle a un sens.
_Je me suis vu(e) partir _(= J'ai vu que je m'évanouissais)
_Je me suis vu(e) mourir _(_= _J'ai cru que j'allais mourir)
_Je me suis entendu(e) lui répondre... _(= perte de contrôle de soi) etc.


----------



## Roméo31

J'ajoute, à l'adresse de Micia, qu'en ce qui concerne les trois derniers ex. donnés par Reynald, on écrit "*vue"* et "*entendue*" si c'est une femme qui s'exprime.

@Micia, si tu rencontres des difficultés au sujet de l'accord du participe passé en général, et pas seulement quand celui-ci est employé avec un verbe pronominal suivi d'un infinitif, je peux t'indiquer un excellent ouvrage de Grevisse et Briet...


----------



## aider

Reynald said:


> Regardez plutôt à quoi je réponds, vous me parlez d'autre chose.
> La construction _Paul s'est vu offrir des fleurs _(= on a offert des fleurs à Paul) n'est pas une horreur pour moi, mais une façon de construire une phrase passive quand le verbe ne le permet pas, de transformer le complément second en sujet, et donc de le mettre en relief.
> 
> L'autre cas, celui auquel vous faites allusion, n'est pas plus horrible (pour moi, toujours) quand on emploie cette construction quand elle a un sens.
> _Je me suis vu(e) partir _(= J'ai vu que je m'évanouissais)
> _Je me suis vu(e) mourir _(_= _J'ai cru que j'allais mourir)
> _Je me suis entendu(e) lui répondre... _(= perte de contrôle de soi) etc.



Si vous lisez ce fil depuis son commencement, vous verrez que je traite ce cas (rêve, état second, prémonition, état syncopal, etc) à part (post #7) :

_Mais, en dehors d'un rêve ou d'un état second, dans quel cas de figure peut-on réellement parler ainsi ? "Je me suis vu*e* mourir lorsque le train a percuté notre voiture."; "Je me suis vu*e* acheter des courgettes"_


----------



## Reynald

J'ai bien lu. Et je répondais à Nicomon sur un point précis : _l'intérêt_ d'une telle construction passive avec vu (dans laquelle l'accord ne se fait pas). C'est tout. 

Vous m'objectez (#21)... je ne sais pas quoi, en fait. Que vous n'aimez pas cette construction ? Eh bien, ne l'employez pas. Personnellement, j'y vois une possibilité de nuance, la priorité donnée à tel ou tel élément de la phrase.


----------



## aider

Vous écriviez (post #20) :

_L'intérêt, à mon sens, est de mettre le sujet qui _subit_ l'action en tête de phrase,_ ...

Mais nous sommes bien d'accord : "Je me suis vu confier cette tâche par mon patron" ne pose aucun problème !

Ce qui me semble excessif, en dehors des cas énumérés ci-dessus (#25), c'est : "*Je* me suis vu(e) confier cette tâche à mon salarié". 

Il n'y a dans ce dernier exemple aucune mise en évidence, en exergue ou en valeur du protagoniste, puisque la phrase "normale" serait tout simplement : "*J'ai* confié cette tâche à mon salarié".


----------



## Nicomon

Reynald said:


> L'intérêt, à mon sens, est de mettre le sujet qui subit l'action en tête de phrase [...]
> En effet, puisqu'il n'est pas possible de dire "*j'ai été confié cette mission", la construction avec "se voir" résout le problème.


  Bon argument. Mais si l'on veut à tout prix mettre le sujet « je » en tête de phrase (plutôt que de dire « On m'a confié »), mais aussi éviter la construction « se voir » on peut éventuellement remplacer « confier » par un autre verbe.

 Par exemple :  _J'ai été chargé(e)/investi(e) de cette mission.  _ Bon, peut-être pas _« investie de »  _

Bref, vous l'avez compris;  je n'aime pas la construction « _se voir + verbe _». Mais tout le monde n'est pas obligé d'être de mon avis.   
Si Micia cherchait la règle d'accord seulement, on la lui a donnée plutôt trois fois qu'une. 

 Cela dit, je  concède que  « _se voir confier _»  (sous-entendu, par quelqu'un et sans accord de « _vu_ »)  me choque moins que tout autre verbe 
qui suivrait « _se voir _».


----------



## aider

Nicomon said:


> Mais si l'on veut à tout prix mettre le sujet « je » en tête de phrase (plutôt que de dire « On m'a confié »), mais aussi éviter la construction « se voir » on peut éventuellement remplacer « confier » par un autre verbe.
> 
> Par exemple :  _J'ai été chargé(e)/investi(e) de cette mission.  _ Bon peut-être pas _« investiede »  _



Et il y en a des caisses ! J'ai obtenu, remporté, gagné, été investi, été chargé, etc.

Mais encore une fois, je crois que vous vous trompez de "VU" si je puis dire... Reynald défend le bon VU contre moi — alors que je le défends aussi — et Nicomon est tiède vis-à-vis du bon VU (qu'elle défendait auparavant).

*Le bon VU* : "Je me suis vu confier la tâche de ... *par* mon employ*eur*"

*Le méchant VU(e)* : "Je me suis vu(e) confier la tâche *à* mon employ*é*"


----------



## Nicomon

aider said:


> et Nicomon est tiède vis-à-vis du bon VU (qu'elle défendait auparavant)


    Je dis depuis le début que je n'aime pas la construction « se voir + verbe ».  Dans tous les cas, je préfère la forme active.

Je l'ai écrit et sur ce fil, et sur celui que j'ai mis en lien au post 14.  Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de connaitre la règle d'accord, et de
« se voir confier » moins horrible que « se voir + un autre verbe ».  

Alors, ne fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.


----------



## bestsitedesign

Il m'a été confié


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

L"administration notamment se complait dans les impersonnels, la voix passive et l'impersonnel passif !

Pour ma part, je préfère : On m'a confié une mission. Ou bien : Mon chef/mon supérieur m'a confié une mission.


----------



## tilt

Sans vouloir relancer le débat, je ne comprends pas vraiment la raison de toutes ces discussions.

Comme je l'ai suggéré plus haut, si on applique la règle simple, apprise à l'école, à savoir se demander ce qui a été vu, alors je ne vois pas de difficulté particulière à déterminer quel accord faire.
C'est cette seule question qui détermine l'accord du verbe "voir", quoi qu'on trouve après lui, même si dans le cas présent, il faut effectivement répondre dans un second temps à celle posée par Snarkhunter ("qui a confié ?").


----------

